

How oDesk became the leading outsourcing platform for developers - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2011/02/15/odesk-charts-the-future-of-distributed-work/

======
meier2
Why is ODesk more popular then RentaCoder (now vWorker)?

~~~
Edmund
Alexa ranks oDesk higher in terms of traffic compared with vWorker.
Interestingly, the xconomy article mentions Guru.com and Elance.com but didn't
mention Freelancer.com, which is neck and neck with ODesk.com.

[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/odesk.com+vworker.com+freelanc...](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/odesk.com+vworker.com+freelancer.com)

~~~
Edmund
The previous link didn't compare. Here's one that actually shows the traffic
comparison (for your convenience).

[http://www.alexa.com/search?q=odesk.com+vworker.com+freelanc...](http://www.alexa.com/search?q=odesk.com+vworker.com+freelancer.com&r=home_home&p=bigtop)

